# What The Best/Quickest Way To Loose Weight?



## mcnero (Aug 25, 2009)

The Title Of The Thread Say It All Lol

What The Best/Quickest Way To Loose Weight?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

there is no quick or best way.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

dont eat.?!


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

as most people will tell u hard work and a good diet mate in time might wanna try clen and eph


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Cristal meth


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Cristal meth


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Amputation!?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Get yourself arrested in Thailand? beleive ME hahaha.....


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

friday-monday


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Quickest - surgery or dehydration

Best - diet and exercise


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

People don't understand the term diet in my opinion.

If you eat Maccy D, Chips and drink lard, thats still your diet, so a 'Healthy, Calorie Deficit Diet' with good cardio is best, supplements, energy boosters, fat burners are all helpers


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

low carb diet best way to shed weight. have you tried aids?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

for me it would be to cut off my cock! it mus weigh in at 5kg lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Focus.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

Move more eat less


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would say a Keto Diet.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

DNP


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Appendicitis


----------



## mcnero (Aug 25, 2009)

Was just looking for pointers lol

i know i need to do a lot of cardio but how should i address my diet ?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

jaii said:


> Was just looking for pointers lol
> 
> i know i need to do a lot of cardio but how should i address my diet ?


Make sure you're in a calorie deficit.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Food poisoning, lost 7lb in 2 days last week


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Just control your diet and monitor everything you put into your body.

Best site for nutritional information is nutritiondata.com.

Keep a log of everything you are eating, reduce your carbs too, that works for the majority, it is my understand that a calorie deficit is the answer, they do say to loose weight you have to burn more calories than you consume.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i hear heroin shifts it pretty quick.....bad sides though lol


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

get your gf to break up with you, live on coffee and ciggarettes for two months and join a gym.

worked for me


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

catch norwalk virus, i lost a stone in 5 days.

or

childbirth, guaranteed to lose at least 8 pounds over night!!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> low carb diet best way to shed weight. have you tried aids?


I'd say getting a deadly disease is a bit of an extreme way to shift a few pounds eh?

:lol:


----------



## para (Oct 25, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Get yourself arrested in Thailand? beleive ME hahaha.....


LMFAO I live in Thailand and got banged up for 10 weeks 3 months ago, I dropped 20kg's! It was faster than DNP but ate muscle as well.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

fastest way to loose *weight* would probably be to starve yourself and run as fast as you can for 4 hours a day


----------

